
Scientists reveal the most extensive genetic map of cancers ever made - pimterry
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/02/05/scientists-reveal-the-most-extensive-genetic-map-of-cancers-ever-made
======
smn1234
similar at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22250733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22250733)

